# Apple Pay : changer ma VISA



## roquebrune (5 Décembre 2018)

ma carte visa a expire et j'en ai une autre ,  comment la mettre a jour dans mon trousseau d'acces ? c'est toujours l 'ancienne qui est proposée

Merci


----------



## SyMich (5 Décembre 2018)

"Réglages" puis "Wallet et ApplePay", sélectionner la carte et, tout en bas, "supprimer cette carte"

Ensuite "Réglages", "Wallet et ApplePay", "ajouter une carte"


----------



## roquebrune (5 Décembre 2018)

ok merci, sur ipad ou iphone ? Reglages dans quoi ?


----------

